# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Проблемы в семье, прошу о помощи ...

## kamala

Муж пьет каждый день после работы, и пьяный становиться агрессивный и обижает очень сильно, на утро обычно ничего не помнит, иногда расскаивается, просит прощение - что делать, подскажите пожалуйста? Трезвый золотой человек, все умеет делать, заботливый, пока не напьется ... Говорит самому надоело пить, но очень сильная тяга, не может противостоять. Сил уже нет у меня  :cray:

----------


## Tapati devi dasi

Уважаемая Камала, искренне сожалею о ситуации в вашей семье. Что делать? Очень трудно вот так на расстоянии, через переписку сказать, что вы можете сделать, чтобы исправить ситуацию. Одно несомненно - необходимо определить корень проблемы, почему муж не может отказаться от употребления спиртного. Практически это невозможно без личной встречи с вашим мужем или хотя бы виртуального общения с ним.

Могу подсказать, в каком направлении вам нужно работать, чтобы попытаться определить причину привыкания мужа к одурманивающим веществам, включая алкоголь. Одной из причин может быть желание наказать себя. Что-то произошло в прошлом, за что человек винит себя и считает, что он должен быть наказан. Например, нередко когда родители разводятся, дети считают себя виноватыми в этом. Или если отец был алкоголиком, то ребенок может подсознательно развить чувство вины и как следствие - желание к самонаказанию.

Человек может стать алкоголиком или наркоманом в том случае, когда мать внушает ему, что от отца он не может ожидать ничего хорошего, а рассчитывать может только на неё. Даже если отец и вправду не может дать ребенку заботу и правильное общение, ребенок подсознательно, глубоко внутри не может это принять. И позже, когда ребенок вырастет, алкоголизм или наркомания могут проявляться как его желание отомстить матери за то, что она не позволяет ему ничего брать от отца.

Еще одна причина может заключаться в том, что если у человека не было и нет нормальных отношений с отцом, то алкоголизм или наркомания могут представлять скрытую, желаемую любовь к отцу. Даже если сам человек уже в возрасте и отца уже нет рядом, все равно это продолжает его беспокоить.

Вы, наверное, знаете ситуацию вашего мужа в отношениях с отцом. Попробуйте помочь восстановить правильные отношения между ними. В любом случае это не помешает и не навредит. Что значит правильные отношения? Это значит, что какими бы родители ни были, они являются старшими по отношению к детям. Человек может стать целостным и свободным тогда, когда принимает и уважает своих родителей такими, какие они есть, и не желает изменить их. Если отец вашего мужа еще жив, помогите мужу наладить общение с ним. Подскажите ему, что они могу делать вместе. Поддерживайте его, если ему это будет очень трудно делать. Он же хочет бросить пить. Вот для этого и нужно ему приложить усилия в этом направлении.

Я желаю вам успеха и надеюсь на улучшение ситуации.

----------


## kamala

Спасибо большое за ответ и за поддержку. А если отец у него умер, то может просто просить у него прощения, как нам подсказывали некоторые преданные и станет легче - боль уйдет ? Или что-то еще ...

----------


## Tapati devi dasi

Дорогая Камала, добрый день!

  Если наши родственники даже уходят из жизни, они все равно присутствуют в нашем сердце. Отец вашего мужа пребывает в мыслях и воспоминаниях своих детей, своего сына. Нужно как бы завершить с ним отношения, чтобы отец и сын обрели мир и покой. Сыну нужно общаться с отцом, даже если это будет просто в мыслях. Можно попросить прощения, если есть за что. Он может мысленно сказать отцу о том, что он его любит и скучает по нему. Затем объяснить, что ему (то есть вашему мужу) нужно ещё здесь остаться. Если мужа тянет к отцу, это может быть знаком того, что его тянет уйти к отцу. Отсюда может быть и тяга к спиртному, потому что трудно совладать со всеми чувствами, касающимися отца.

  Пусть ваш муж представит своих мать и отца рядом с собой, можно представить, как сын (ваш муж) обнимает своего отца в присутствии матери. Если она в свое время отталкивала - сознательно или бессознательно - его от отца, это поможет сыну расслабиться и показать матери свою любовь к отцу, узаконить свое право любить отца, несмотря ни на что.

  Сын может рассказывать вашим детям (если они есть) об их дедушке, вспоминая разные истории. Или вы можете просить его рассказать об отце. Если воспоминания хорошие, вы можете говорить что отец его любил и заботился о нём. Если у мужа присутствуют плохие воспоминания об отце, поддержите его и попробуйте проанализировать поведение отца вместе с мужем, ведь у отца мужа тоже был отец и, возможно, в детстве его не научили любить и радоваться жизни.

  Ваш муж может завести что-то типа дневника или альбома, в котором разместит свои фото с отцом или фотографии отца. Он может записать туда же свои хорошие воспоминания.

  Когда муж приходит с работы, постарайтесь отвлечь его от желания выпить чем-либо приятным - тем, что принесет ему радость и облегчение после рабочего дня. Возможно, это будет какая-то совместная деятельность. Научитесь быть терпимой к нему в моменты слабости. Покажите ему, что вы его любите и поддерживаете в трудностях. Станьте заговорщиками против его пристрастия. Применяйте своё чувство юмора, всякие шутки-прибаутки могут помочь сбросить напряжение во время беседы с ним. Делайте что-нибудь приятное вместе, обзаведитесь общими, семейными традициями. Например, можно вместе гулять до или после ужина или ходить на свидание друг с другом раз в неделю или раз в месяц. Всегда можно найти что-то, что будет интересно вам обоим.

  Также можете откладывать деньги, которые он предположительно тратит на спиртное, на какое-то общее дело. Например, на поездку в отпуск или приобретение чего-то необходимого для дома. Мужчине необходимо чувствовать себя сильным, обеспечивающим свою семью.

  Не ругайтесь, не уговаривайте, не пилите его, но при этом будьте строгой. Дайте ему понять, что не позволите ему разрушать вашу жизнь. В те дни, когда он не станет выпивать, не забудьте похвалить его. Напоминайте ему, что гордитесь им, что у него все получится, что вы всегда рядом и готовы его поддерживать. Устраивайте ужины при свечах, хотя бы изредка. Даже если он будет неодобрительно реагировать на ваши усилия, не поддавайтесь и продолжайте делать то, что считаете правильным.

----------


## kamala

Спасибо Вам огромноеTapati devi dasi и тем людям, которые меня поддерживают и помогают в данной не простой ситуации!!!

Большинство того, что вы говорите не получится, но кое с чем может и можно будет поработать. Мне дали один совет, он не совсем относится может к вайшнавскому, но все таки он работает, я убедилась в этом. Мне посоветовал один старший преданный молится Господу Шиве - ведь он повелитель пишачий и прочих низших живых существ. Ведь когда человек пьет его одолевают духи и он становится не он... Молится ему о том, что бы он помог моему мужу и убрал, оградил его от этих существ. Я молилась, молился за моего супруга и старший преданный, который мне это посоветовал и мой муж стал замечать, что тяга к алкоголю стала меньше и ему легче стало держаться. Он чаще стал ездить в храм и выполнять кое какое служение. Господь Шива мне кажется дал ему свое благословение и мои молитвы были услышаны. 

Если не дай Бог у кого будет такая ситуация, как у меня и этот человек попадет на эту тему, надеюсь она ему поможет.

Я стараюсь быть твердой как вы пишите и напоминаю ему, что теперь он не только за себя отвечает, а теперь у него есть семья, за которую он в ответе. Он постепенно это начинает осознавать, что очень радует, хотя все равно срывается - ум сильный уносит.

По милости Кришны и его преданных постепенно спустя много лет все начинает налаживаться, мне становиться спокойнее за себя и за моего мужа.И я очень благодарна всем тем, кто мне помогает.

----------

